# Jay's seminar



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone else attend? I thought it was very good.

I've been there for numerous seminars over the years. Judged many calling contests there and have never seen the seminar room that packed.
Young man giving presentation is ate up and know his stuff.

Just wondering if anyone else attended.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was there. Josh is very knowledgeable.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Watched the video. I like they took the time to answer questions with their experiences.


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

Where can the video be seen? Thanks


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Overdrive outdoors Facebook page


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

doggk9 said:


> Overdrive outdoors Facebook page


Thanks!


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I think Kevin and Josh did a great job!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

DeereGuy said:


> I think Kevin and Josh did a great job!!!


They did. My girlfriend and I pretty much are new to predator but are in turkey all season here and all over the country, we took their seminar and related it to turkey situations whether calling or terrain. It helped break it down as the similarities are scary.

Josh hunts predator alot like we hunt turkeys, aggressively. Call too much, too loud, bring minimal amounts of equipment and get it done. 

Whereas comparing to Kevin in a turkey sense, he's more methodical, cluck, purr plain Yelp guy. 

It's a different means to the same end when employed correctly


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

I attended and could not agree more! Both Josh and Kevin did an awesome job!! I've been hunting predators for 5+ years and it is always good to hear how others approach the sport. I took away several things that I need to do or try including thermal systems, standing when calling and don't complicate it too much. Looking for a thermal scanning system right now!

Thanks again to Josh and Kevin!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I really wished I'd heard about it earlier, we could a MS meet and greet


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

X2!!


----------

